# Guarded Code in Netbeans 6



## vas (11. Feb 2008)

Moin, eine kleine Frage:

In früheren Versionen von Netbeans war es möglich "Post Creation"-, "Pre Init"-, "Post Init"-Code in den guarded Code-Abschnitt einzufügen. Geht dieses in Netbeans 6.0 nicht mehr? Ich finde da im Property-View nichts!

Volker Ahrens


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Feb 2008)

Doch, und wie ich finde sogar noch besser als in den Vorgängerversionen.
Im Inspector klickst du mal mit der der rechten Maustaste auf eine Komponente und dann auf Customize Code. Da kannst du dann den Code der Komponente verändern.


----------



## *Hendrik (12. Feb 2008)

Zudem steht es auch immer noch im Property-View unter "Code" zur Verfügung.


----------



## vas (12. Feb 2008)

Ja, danke für die schnelle Antwort!

@ Hendrik: Also ich kanns da nicht finden. 


Noch ne Frage zu dem Thema: 

Ich bevorzuge untereinanderstehende öffnende + schliessende Klammern. So habe ich es auch in Netbeans 6 unter Tools > Optionen eingestellt (newline, newline, newline). Den GUI-Bulder (Matisse) interessiert das nicht, er setzt alles als "same line". Habe ich da irgendeine Einstellmöglichkeit unter Advanced Options übersehen?


Danke   Volker Ahrens


----------



## *Hendrik (12. Feb 2008)

Sieht es bei Dir anders aus?








Zum Thema Klammern: www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=62216


----------



## Guest (12. Feb 2008)

@ *Hendrik, ich werde mir mal eine neue Brille kaufen müssen   

Zu den Klammern: So weit, wie in dem von Dir angegebenen Thread (Beitrag von L-ektron-X) bin ich auch schon. Dennoch setzt Matisse die öffnende Klammer nicht in die nächste Zeile. Ist für mich aber auch nicht wirklich wichtig.

Volker Ahrens


----------



## *Hendrik (12. Feb 2008)

Klammerung in guarded blocks umstellen:


----------



## vas (13. Feb 2008)

Ok, danke! Das hätte ich nicht gefunden.


----------

